# attention guys



## purplekisses83 (May 4, 2014)

if you broke your wife phone would you refuse too replace it or take responsibility for your actions and replace it..if you knew you was in the wrong???


----------



## Fabiovelli (May 3, 2014)

Same answer as your other post in the ladies lounge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Real men fix sh!t they phuck up...its called integrity.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It doesn't matter if it was wrong or right, by accident or on purpose.
He broke someone elses property.

But then again he most likely thinks you are his property and everything you own is his anyway so why should he have to replace something that he owns.....its his to do with as he sees fit.

You have a phucked up relationship if this is the case, and IMHO I think this is exactly the case!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

So who was the other guy you were texting ?


----------



## purplekisses83 (May 4, 2014)

the guy said:


> Real men fix sh!t they phuck up...its called integrity.


I agree:iagree:


----------



## purplekisses83 (May 4, 2014)

the guy said:


> So who was the other guy you were texting ?


I wasnt texting no guy we was arguing


----------



## purplekisses83 (May 4, 2014)

the guy said:


> It doesn't matter if it was wrong or right, by accident or on purpose.
> He broke someone elses property.
> 
> But then again he most likely thinks you are his property and everything you own is his anyway so why should he have to replace something that he owns.....its his to do with as he sees fit.
> ...


Wow you are exactly right:iagree:you describe him too the tee


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

purplekisses83 said:


> Wow you are exactly right:iagree:you describe him too the tee


Replace to 'he' and 'him' with 'she' and 'her', it describes you too. Grow up.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

purplekisses83 said:


> if you broke your wife phone would you refuse too replace it or take responsibility for your actions and replace it..if you knew you was in the wrong???



I have never thrown and smashed my wifee's cell, even during and after a verbal fight. Never!!!

I would say, many guy friends, texting and flirting driving him nuts would do that. Otherwise, makes no sense. Or you are on your cell way too much, eating into the time with hubby and also drives him nuts.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

I would say i'm sorry and buy her a new phone its not that complicated


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

purplekisses83 said:


> I wasnt texting no guy we was arguing



I would never smash my wifee's cell if this was the case......

Maybe you weren't texting at that time, be overall, texting and even flirting with guy friends way too much? Or on your cell way too much?

There has to be a good reason why he did this, otherwise, makes no sense to me.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

purplekisses83 said:


> Wow you are exactly right:iagree:you describe him too the tee


I was that guy once, then I became an alpha male and didn't need to treat my old lady like property and no one else for that matter.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> There has to be a good reason why he did this, otherwise, makes no sense to me.


I've read this thread somewhere else, she threw his phone first then he threw hers.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I've read this thread somewhere else, she threw his phone first then he threw hers.



I see.

Maybe they both are on their cells doing way too much?

They had a verbal fight, she threw his cell and this time, he threw hers?


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

All your threads are the same, I have read this twice now on different threads, and a thread where your moaning about the fact that you want your hubby to give you loads of money to spend on a shopping spree, and you think your entitled to it??.

I think there is more here than a broken phone, and a urge to go shopping.... How old are you, because you sound very immature, and all this stuff is so trivial.

There are people on here who are being cheated on, they're losing the ones they love and need advice for REAL problems, BIG issues..... i agree with a PP grow up.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Baablacksheep (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey that's my phone he's got !!!


----------



## Toshiba2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

would apologize and offer to stop by the store to get a new phone for her (pointless to offer money as most married couples share bank accounts & money) or would offer to cook dinner, or do one of her chores to offset the time she will spend going to buy a new phone.


----------

